# It's no longer DWA but... Mangrove Snake



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I've rather entraptured by Mangroves - some of the colour varients are stunning. One day I'd truly love to own a cobra, they're the reason I got into snakes as a child, but that's a long way off.

For some time now I've considered that a Mangrove might be a sensible way to bridge the gap towards 'hot' snakes. 

Does anyone here have experience with them? I gather the temperament is a little feisty and unpredictable. I like this - while my docile 8ft albino pilot snake is a joy to spend time with, he's much like having a very, very long hamster. I like the idea of having a slightly more wild, instinct-driven snake.

So, does anyone keep them? If so, can I fire some questions at you or, even, see some photos of your Mangroves and setups?

Thanks muchly


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I certainly dont treat mine the same way I treat most venomous, some will say they are suitable trainer snakes... others won't. There are plenty of threads on this subject mate just have a browse through the forum. I'll say this though, no number of mangroves will prepare u for that first time a naja properly goes for u! Silently pooed myself a bit 

They are a pain to keep though, certainly not a lounge or bedroom animal, dont know why I get them tbh! Probably because if they are doing well its a stunning species to keep.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

not a snake to keep if you want to get into hots....mangroves are just like keeping a bitey corn snake if i am honest


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> not a snake to keep if you want to get into hots....mangroves are just like keeping a bitey corn snake if i am honest


Except corns strike faster and are cheaper.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Except corns strike faster and are cheaper.


and taste better


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> and taste better


Lol poor


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

To contribute something useful.... there are other snakes that are easier to keep & still bitey. Irregularis I personally have found to be easier, my nigriceps eats ever time & is the most hateful snake ever, and prettier than mangroves IMO


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Khaos said:


> So, does anyone keep them? If so, can I fire some questions at you or, even, see some photos of your Mangroves and setups


PM "Wildlifewarrior", he's the most knowledgeable person on here regarding Mangroves. : victory:

Edit: Ah, he's already here!


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

you want something bitey? Get a baby childrens python lol, stick yea finger in and you're lunch. You almost have to drown them to get them off again haha. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

